# Takeda: It's baaaack!



## Erilyn75 (Jan 6, 2014)

Just got it back yesterday and used it today on pretty much everything I could. I was making short order of onions, cut through cabbage with little resistance, cut through 2lbs of mushrooms, a bag of carrots and a stalk of celery as it should.

Comparing before and after pics, it looks like he thinned it a lot, although you'd never know because there isn't a scratch on it. Sorry for the crappy pics, iPhone needs a macro option, or I need to learn how to use my camera properly lol. 

Before:








After:


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 6, 2014)

Righteous!


----------



## labor of love (Jan 6, 2014)

yes please take better pics when you have time,lol. who did the thinning? from what i can tell it looks much improved.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 6, 2014)

labor of love said:


> yes please take better pics when you have time,lol. who did the thinning? from what i can tell it looks much improved.



Lol I know my pics suck. I need to really break out my camera. 

I sent it to Takeda-San and he fixed it himself.


----------



## jai (Jan 6, 2014)

looks very thin. nice hope you enjoy it


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 6, 2014)

sometimes it is best to go to the source. good for you and excellent job Takeda san


----------



## Von blewitt (Jan 6, 2014)

Night & Day 
Congrats


----------



## XooMG (Jan 6, 2014)

Congrats. A quick trick to the choil shot is to make sure there is no contrast in the background. Would love to see a better pic, since it seems a dramatic change....he may have just hammered out a new one for you.

I quite like my Takeda so far.


----------



## Squilliam (Jan 6, 2014)

Can we see some pics from the side?


----------



## jimbob (Jan 6, 2014)

Wouldn't thinning of that degree remove the kurouchi finish?


----------



## Ucmd (Jan 6, 2014)

Probably just sent a new knife that was ground properly


----------



## 77kath (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm glad this ended well.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice! Me likey good customer service!


----------



## chinacats (Jan 6, 2014)

Beautiful, so glad to see someone stand behind their product. Now to get him to make the rest of his knives that way.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 6, 2014)

Congratulations, I'm happy it all worked out for you.


----------



## ar11 (Jan 6, 2014)

Crazy looking regrind - glad he was able to fix


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 6, 2014)

Glad it came back and it's so much better. 

Are you certain the same knife came back to you? Or could he have just sent you a new one?


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 6, 2014)

Takeda san took care or the situation and that is all that matters.


----------



## The Edge (Jan 6, 2014)

Glad it all worked out so well. Looks crazy thin now. Have fun!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 6, 2014)

This is great to see. You got your knife fixed and Takeda got to see what the problem is = win/win


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 6, 2014)

Dam you got half you knife back.


----------



## split0101 (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow that looks super thin now. I'd love to see a better picture to really get a better feel for how much thinner.


----------



## panda (Jan 6, 2014)

i hope it's the picture, but it looks TOO thin! from what i can see, you no longer have a standard takeda geometry at this point, instead you got a custom laser grind, sigh.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 6, 2014)

panda said:


> i hope it's the picture, but it looks TOO thin! from what i can see, you no longer have a standard takeda geometry at this point, instead you got a custom laser grind, sigh.



Hard to to tell from the blurry pic, but from what I can tell, that's more or less what they used to look like.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks about right from one of the older ones I've handled and sharpened.


----------



## mark76 (Jan 7, 2014)

I've also got a Takeda (called yanagiba, although it's more like a suji). It is quite thick behind the edge. How did you contact Takeda to ask them if they could correct it?


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jan 7, 2014)

shosui dont play no games.


----------



## Ruso (Jan 7, 2014)

Holly **** what a difference! Congrats! Hopefully Takeda will stop the thick grind soon.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Jan 7, 2014)

The degree of asymmetry and thinness looks questionable to me. but what do i know!


----------



## TheDispossessed (Jan 7, 2014)

never mind the asymmetry comment, visual trick from the shadow on the towel.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 7, 2014)

Sounds like you're really liking the knife now--that's what's important. Glad it worked out!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 7, 2014)

takeda's are susposed to be pretty Symmetrical. My classic Banno Bunka certainly was. I sold it because of wedging too.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 7, 2014)

Lucretia said:


> Sounds like you're really liking the knife now--that's what's important.



+1


----------



## aaamax (Jan 7, 2014)

Now _THAT'S_ the way it should look, but be aware, these bad boys (when this thin) bend mercilessly! Don't ask me how I know. Just take it easy and all's well.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry it's taken me so long to get these pics posted. My 1yo son is cutting 12 (yes TWELVE!) teeth at once. I haven't slept in a week.

Here is a pic of what it looked like when I first got it







As you can see, a lot of the finish is gone now







And here is another shot of the edge. Hope you can see it better than the other one. 







I am definitely enjoying it a lot better now that I don't have to saw through stuff. I'm also loving the natural feel of the wa handle. I can't believe how natural it feels. I think I would like to get a custom handle sometime in the future just to pretty it up some more :wink:


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 12, 2014)

I never knew until I used a wa. Now I get pissed when I don't use one. Literally. There's a lot of ****** handles out there. And the wa succeeds based on its simplicity, and sheer use- ability. Not knocking westerns, but I feel that wa's are more versatile in general.


----------



## Benuser (Jan 13, 2014)

Like the choil shot. Seems well balanced to me.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 13, 2014)

Now that is what it should have looked like in the first place. I'm glad there was a happy ending to the story.


----------



## XooMG (Jan 13, 2014)

Have you sent a follow up with thanks? Perhaps if you send a letter, you can mention how much more you like it, and ask why more knives don't have such high grinds. If you wish to be polite, you can ask if there are any disadvantages to the thin grind that other customers dislike.


----------



## xueqi89 (Jan 13, 2014)

wow look nice, look like a totally different knife, did he change the angle of the bevel?


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 13, 2014)

XooMG said:


> Have you sent a follow up with thanks? Perhaps if you send a letter, you can mention how much more you like it, and ask why more knives don't have such high grinds. If you wish to be polite, you can ask if there are any disadvantages to the thin grind that other customers dislike.



I sent a thank you and let him know how much I love it. I didn't ask about any grind issues. Jeremy from Chubo also sent a follow up email asking my thoughts as he and Takeda-San are good friends. I have to say, as disappointed as I was when I first received it, the overall process of getting it fixed was very pleasant and I made a new FB friend in the process lol. He's a very lovely man.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 13, 2014)

xueqi89 said:


> wow look nice, look like a totally different knife, did he change the angle of the bevel?



I think he did judging by the before and after pics. It seems to be more angled then it was previously


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 14, 2014)

brainsausage said:


> I never knew until I used a wa. Now I get pissed when I don't use one. Literally. There's a lot of ****** handles out there. And the wa succeeds based on its simplicity, and sheer use- ability. Not knocking westerns, but I feel that wa's are more versatile in general.



I was thinking about that the other day when I was cutting a ton of veg for curry soup. Normally my hand would start cramping after all the chopping but I didn't have any fatigue with the Takeda. It felt odd using my Hiromoto to cut up butternut squash after all the chopping with the Takeda. I can't imagine the fatigue chefs have :scared4:


----------

